# Dissapearing threads...



## YahudaMoon (1 Dec 2013)

Hi

Ive noticed over the last week or so my replies on forum topics just totally disappear, not just my post, but the whole forum topic, Im only able to gain access to the disappeared topic through 'Your Content'

I ain't even able to view them logged out.

Also Ive noticed the search engine has become some what useless as it doesn't find what Im looking for except till about page 10 :/

Thanks


----------



## Shaun (1 Dec 2013)

I can easily find all of your content so I suspect it's localised to your device; as you using a phone, tablet or computer and have you changes device or updated it recently?


----------

